# Seeking User Manual for Tajima TME-DC912



## Protimesports (Oct 26, 2017)

New to t-shirtforums.com

I am looking for a User Manual for my (new) Tajima TME-DC912. I found a parts manual, as well as an electronics guide.

Thank you.

Alistair


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Here you go


----------



## Protimesports (Oct 26, 2017)

Protimesports said:


> New to t-shirtforums.com
> 
> I am looking for a User Manual for my (new) Tajima TME-DC912. I found a parts manual, as well as an electronics guide.
> 
> ...


Apologies, my control panel has no such buttons as TAPE CODE, etc. I have attached pics to help explain. Thanks!


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Protimesports said:


> Apologies, my control panel has no such buttons as TAPE CODE, etc. I have attached pics to help explain. Thanks!


Follow this link.

https://documents.mx/documents/tajima-tme-dc-tmfd-dc-user-manual.html


----------



## Protimesports (Oct 26, 2017)

Apologies, I'm getting a warning about this link/website and it won't let me go to it. I read that documents.mx is a doc sharing site, but its source isn't clear.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Protimesports said:


> Apologies, I'm getting a warning about this link/website and it won't let me go to it. I read that documents.mx is a doc sharing site, but its source isn't clear.


Link works good for me


----------



## Protimesports (Oct 26, 2017)

Okay, must be our 'firewall' or something. Maybe I'll try from my home computer. Thank you anyway.


----------

